# Xorg 7.4 + 8.0 CURRENT amd64



## jeremyj84 (Apr 22, 2009)

It appears that with any video driver Xorg has problems starting, it gets part way loaded an then uses 100% CPU. I have seem to have narrowed the problem down to libint10. I have posted relativant information at http://www.smart-serv.net/~jeremy/freebsd8/ for anyone that may have some ideas.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 24, 2009)

*Keith was too busy drumming for Roger John & Pete*

Looks like nv loads libint10 regardless.

Although I'll admit to being a bit out of my depth to help from here.
	
	



```
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
LoaderOpen(/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so)
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) NV(0): Initializing int10
```
This fellow looks to have your same problem on the previous version of xorg server:
http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=206005
http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-December/040970.html


> I'm not sure if Keith is planning to have this fixed in xserver 1.6.


Well, I guess Keith wasn't planning that.  Hrm.


----------



## jeremyj84 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks fronclynne, This lead me in one direction where I was able to atleast get Xorg to come up. Using the Option "NoInt10". I was able to get the nivida card to come up, altho its only allowing me to do 800x600. The SiS card comes up but is all garbled on the screen, but atleast for now I have one monitor on that machine in X instead of none.


----------

